# Neymar



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Do il via al thread con questo golletto non male!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2012)

forte, per me farà bene anche in Europa (cioè dopo il Mondiale)


----------



## Liuke (18 Ottobre 2012)

per me invece in europa può far bene solo in liga....


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ammazza che gol!


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sarà il _Brasileirão_,più facile,quello che volete

ma questo è forte forte lo stesso


----------



## Van The Man (18 Ottobre 2012)

Neymar deve venire in Europa subito, in Brasile sta solo perdendo tempo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Ottobre 2012)

ma la pagliacciata del numero 200 sulla maglia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma la pagliacciata del numero 200 sulla maglia


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma la pagliacciata del numero 200 sulla maglia



ma infatti ahahahahahaha

comunque lo vorrei vedere in Europa, forse la Liga è il campionato più adatto per lui


----------



## 2515 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Neymar ha paura, chiaro come il sole.

Prende una valanga di soldi, è il re del suo paese, fighe a profusione, inviti ai programmi tv, ai concerti, notti brave, i tifosi che lo adorano.. Se viene in Europa in un campionato serio scopre cosa vuol dire giocare contro una difesa, non un agglomerato di creature semovibili come in brasile, e cosa significa beccarsi dei falli davvero brutti, perché i suoi giochetti in europa se li fa in infermeria perché se a uno gira male lo butta giù a gamba tesa.

Vuole fare come Pelé, perché rischiare di fare figure di ***** quando è già il sovrano del brasile?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Neymar ha paura, chiaro come il sole.
> 
> Prende una valanga di soldi, è il re del suo paese, fighe a profusione, inviti ai programmi tv, ai concerti, notti brave, i tifosi che lo adorano.. Se viene in Europa in un campionato serio scopre cosa vuol dire giocare contro una difesa, non un agglomerato di creature semovibili come in brasile, e cosa significa beccarsi dei falli davvero brutti, perché i suoi giochetti in europa se li fa in infermeria perché se a uno gira male lo butta giù a gamba tesa.
> 
> Vuole fare come Pelé, perché rischiare di fare figure di ***** quando è già il sovrano del brasile?



non ha paura, è che non è più facile strappare un giocatore a una squadra brasiliana in questo momento particolare, se neymar sarebbe vissuto 6-7 anni fa allora era tipo in europa già da qualche anno, ora come ora ci vogliono davvero tanti soldi per prendere i brasiliani


----------



## sheva90 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè il 200?


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2012)

200 presenze con la maglia del Santos


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ha paura, è che non è più facile strappare un giocatore a una squadra brasiliana in questo momento particolare, se neymar sarebbe vissuto 6-7 anni fa allora era tipo in europa già da qualche anno, ora come ora ci vogliono davvero tanti soldi per prendere i brasiliani



Avesse voluto Neymar era già in europa. Lui non vuole ed il motivo è semplicemente che in Brasile le cose sono cambiate, ora pure li i calciatori prendono vagonate di soldi. Giustamente è a casa sua, prende un botto di soldi tanto quanto ne prenderebbe in europa, chi glielo fa fare di venire a 20 cosi lontano di casa?! 

Fa benone.


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

Gran giocatore, niente da dire. Due piedi, veloce, fantasioso, rapido di testa. Sicuramente in Italia dovrebbe giocare in maniera un po' diversa, ma la differenza la farebbe comunque. Troppo superiore alla media


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ha paura, è che non è più facile strappare un giocatore a una squadra brasiliana in questo momento particolare, se neymar sarebbe vissuto 6-7 anni fa allora era tipo in europa già da qualche anno, ora come ora ci vogliono davvero tanti soldi per prendere i brasiliani



se neymar avesse voluto venire in europa ci sarebbe già visto che il real ad esempio lo voleva, e anche in premier era molto considerato. Invece ha continuato a rinnovare e prendere più soldi con la sua squadra. Questo se viene in europa e finisce in inghilterra gli spezzano le gambe se prova a prendere per il **** i difensori come fa in brasile, il cui livello difensivo è pari all'eccellenza italiana se non peggio.


----------



## Van The Man (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non è solo un fatto di riuscire o meno a fare i suoi giochetti. E' un fatto di giocare in squadre, e contro squadre, molto più organizzate di quelle brasiliane. Quando parlate del fattore economico avete le vostre ragioni, il Brasile non è facilmente saccheggiabile come un tempo, ma resta il fatto che rimanendo da quelle parti Neymar non migliora di un millimetro, mentre avrebbe tutte le potenzialità per aggregarsi al gruppo di Messi e Ronaldo. Ronaldo il Fenomeno divenne tale, oltre che per il talento naturale, perchè ancora minorenne mollò baracca e burattini per trasferirsi al PSV


----------



## Ambroleone (22 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Neymar ha paura, chiaro come il sole.
> 
> Prende una valanga di soldi, è il re del suo paese, fighe a profusione, inviti ai programmi tv, ai concerti, notti brave, i tifosi che lo adorano.. Se viene in Europa in un campionato serio scopre cosa vuol dire giocare contro una difesa, non un agglomerato di creature semovibili come in brasile, e cosa significa beccarsi dei falli davvero brutti, perché i suoi giochetti in europa se li fa in infermeria perché se a uno gira male lo butta giù a gamba tesa.
> 
> Vuole fare come Pelé, perché rischiare di fare figure di ***** quando è già il sovrano del brasile?


sono abbastanza d'accordo con te.....li prende milioni su milioni ed è un semi-Dio.....certe cose le può fare solo in Spagna....e difatti vestira nei prossimi anni Blaugrana o Blancos....non ci sono alternative.


----------



## juventino (22 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me è il più grande montato del calcio brasiliano degli ultimi anni. Non dico sia proprio scarso, ma non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile ad altri fuoriclasse che in passato lasciarono il Brasile per poi incantare l'Europa intera. Non viene in Europa sia perchè, come ha già detto qualcuno, lui sta benissimo in Brasile sia perchè nessuno è disposto a spendere le cifre che chiede il Santos per quello che comunque è un azzardo. Ricordatevi che anche Robinho in Brasile tutti lo idolatravano e i media lo strapompavano come nuovo Pelè e poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Ricordatevi che anche Robinho in Brasile tutti lo idolatravano e i media lo strapompavano come nuovo Pelè* e poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.



In Brasile esaltano praticamente qualsiasi under 21 che si faccia un po' notare. 
Gli ultimi in ordine di tempo sono Ganso e Casemiro (sparavano cifre di oltre 20 milioni, sta di fatto che ha perso il posto da titolare, a volte non convocato)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Neymar deve venire in Europa subito, in Brasile sta solo perdendo tempo


Ecco, poi ne possiamo anche riparlare...


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Non è solo un fatto di riuscire o meno a fare i suoi giochetti. E' un fatto di giocare in squadre, e contro squadre, molto più organizzate di quelle brasiliane. Quando parlate del fattore economico avete le vostre ragioni, il Brasile non è facilmente saccheggiabile come un tempo, ma resta il fatto che rimanendo da quelle parti Neymar non migliora di un millimetro, mentre avrebbe tutte le potenzialità per aggregarsi al gruppo di Messi e Ronaldo. Ronaldo il Fenomeno divenne tale, oltre che per il talento naturale, perchè ancora minorenne mollò baracca e burattini per trasferirsi al PSV



Hai ragione, anche vero però che a volte i sudamericani vengono in europa quando mentalmente non sono ancora pronti, non sono ancora maturi come uomini. Bisogna cercare un certo equilibrio, certo per lui si, sarebbe ora venisse nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2012)

ha fatto benissimo Lucas ad accettare subito il PSG


----------

